# άποικος η έποικος;



## shawnee

Γιά σας,
I gather that these two words are synonymous. However, I wondered if there was sufficient shade of difference so that one would better convey the notion of a colonist settler as opposed to a settler from within the region.
There are instances where I want to refer to foreign settlers as opposed to natives migrating from one part of their country to another.


----------



## Δημήτρης

According to ΛΚΝ


> εποικίζω [epikízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : εγκαθιστώ ανθρώπους σε μια περιοχή συνήθ. αραιοκατοικημένη· (πρβ. αποικίζω): Γάλλοι εποίκισαν πρώτοι τον Kαναδά και Άγγλοι την Aυστραλία. Εποικίζεται μία περιοχή, εγκαθίστανται σ΄ αυτήν άνθρωποι. || (για οργανωμένο εποικισμό): H Mακεδονία εποικίστηκε από τους πρόσφυγες της μικρασιατικής καταστροφής. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἐποικίζω]





> αποικία η [apikía] Ο25 : I1.τόπος όπου μετακινείται μαζικά και εγκαθίσταται μόνιμα αριθμός ανθρώπων από άλλη χώρα:[...] 2α. χώρα που αποτελεί κτήση μιας άλλης και η οποία είναι εξαρτημένη οικονομικά και πολιτικά από αυτήν:[...] β. χώρα που κυριαρχείται οικονομικά και πολιτικά από άλλη ισχυρότερη: [λόγ.: Ι1: αρχ. ἀποικία· Ι2, ΙΙ: σημδ. γαλλ. colonie & αγγλ. colony]


----------



## shawnee

Παρ όλη την λεξιλογική βοήθεια για την οποία σ’ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη η έννοια μένει λίγο αμφίβολη. Με άλλα λόγια εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο έποικος μπορεί να είναι και ντόπιος και ξενόφερτος άλλα ο άποικος μόνο απο αλλού.


----------



## cougr

Shawnee, this may help , check it out.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%88%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%82

PS: Doesn't necessarily resolve your main query but nevetheless differentiates the meaning of the two words.


----------



## Δημήτρης

shawnee, ούτε εγώ είμαι σίγουρος για την πραγματική έννοια των δυο αυτών λέξεων (ίσως γιατί στη Κύπρο επικρατεί το "Έποικος = Τούρκος" και κανένας δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να το αναλύσει...).
Το λινκ του/της cougr με διαφωτισε καπως.


----------



## shawnee

Ωραία δέν είμαι μόνος μου το λοιπόν. Ευχαριστώ Cougr & Dimitri. 
I will cogitate further on this tomorrow with a clearer head hopefully.


----------



## cougr

'Eswterikoi metanastes' might be an option .


----------



## cougr

Shawnee , ignore my previous post ,had misread your initial question.


----------



## ireney

No, not without quotes at least  "Εσωτερικός μετανάστης" (as cougr suggested) or "μέτοικος" can be used for that.


----------



## shawnee

I am now working a lot more confidently with these terms thanks to all your very helpful advice.
Thank you all.


----------



## Akritas

I believe it's important to examine the way these two words are used. In other words, we should look at what these words *mean now*.
Every time I 've come across the word 'έποικος', it has been in the context of 'compulsory', 'obligatory' or at best 'encouraged' immigration, with Cyprus being an example, where thousands of Turkish nationals were 'sent' or 'encouraged' to inhabit the northern part after 1974.
'Άποικος' on the other hand involves free-will immigration.
I would like to repeat again that this is how these two words are mostly used now and *not* how they were perhaps defined in the past.

I hope this helps.


----------



## shawnee

Thank you Akritas, 
I was wondering about that difference because in the historical works that deal with settlement and re settlement of say the 15th c. the term most often used is "έποικος" with regard to people who have moved without any sense of compulsion. However, they were often encouraged with incentives so it seems to me that the term is applicable to them as it would be today where there has been some sort of government intervention. I had arrived at the conclusion that an 'έποικος' could be either assisted or self motivated settler. The wiki page recommended by Cougr the case of the Turkish settlement in Cypress was considered voluntary:
«Υπάρχουν (σπανιότερα) και περιπτώσεις ομαδικού εποικισμού, οι οποίες ενθαρρύνονται από κάποιο κράτος για συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς λόγους (π.χ. Τούρκοι έποικοι στη Βόρεια Κύπρο, Ισραηλινοί στα κατεχόμενα). Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως, οι έποικοι εγκαθίστανται με τη δική τους ελεύθερη θέληση και δεν πρόκειται για οργανωμένες από το κράτος μετακινήσεις πληθυσμού. Δηλαδή "ενθαρρύνονται" αλλά δεν "αναγκάζονται". Όταν περιγράφεται η περίπτωση υποχρεωτικής μετακίνησης πληθυσμού, η χρήση των όρων "έποικος" ή "εποικισμός" είναι λανθασμένη.»
Thank for raising my awareness of current usage. It is something I can only understand with assistance. 
Επι πλέον καλός ήρθες στο φόρουμ με το ωραίο παρώνυμο Ακρίτας.


----------



## Akritas

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.
Σαν τελευταίο σχόλιο, απλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι από την εμπειρία μου ως μεταφραστής, έχω καταλάβει ότι είναι πιο σημαντικό να ερευνάει κάποιος την *χρήση* της λέξης παρά τον ορισμό. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η γλώσσα και κατά συνέπεια οι λέξεις είναι 'ζωντανοί' οργανισμοί οι οποίοι αλλάζουν και μεταλάσσονται ανάλογα με τις κοινωνικές, ιστορικές, γλωσσολογικές, πολιτικές, πολιτισμικές κλπ συνθήκες.

Καλή τύχη.


----------



## x99sol

Έποικος είναι κάποιος που μετακινήθηκε σε μία περιοχή είτε εθελούσια είτε  παροτρυμένα είτε κατόπιν κυβερνητικής πολιτικής αλλά πάντα χωρίς την μεσολάβηση βίας.
Άποικος είναι κάποιος που συμμετέχει σε αποικισμό/ μένει στην αποικία  με τους άλλους αποίκους και κατα κανόνα υπάρχει ομοιότητα και σχέση μεταξύ "μητρόπολης" και αποικίας και γίνεται ομαδικά και οργανωμένα.
Ο όρος αποικία  αναφερεται στις περιοχές τις οποίες "ίδρυαν" κάποιες χώρες και οι οποίες ήταν κάτω από τον άμεσο έλεγχο τους ( σαν προέκταση του κράτους τους).Για αυτό μιλάμε και για αποικίες κοραλλίων.
Σχετικός όρος με τα παραπάνω είναι και ο μετανάστης αυτός που φεύγει κυρίως λόγο ανάγκης από την πατρίδα του για να ζήσει σε μια ξένη χώρα .


----------

